# Deciding to geld..............



## CLC Stables (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a decision ahead of me. Do I geld Image????

No one breeds to him, I am not breeding, and he would be a happier horse. It just sucks cause he is so very nice.

I don't like these decisions.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 13, 2008)

Who is Image, please post pics. And why aren't you breeding with him?


----------



## CLC Stables (Jun 13, 2008)

Image is my stallion, Reflected Image FMF, the 2002 National Grand Champion Classic Under Stallion.

We are no longer breeding, and of course everyone in the world has their own stallions and so they don't breed to outside studs.

I think it would just be easier for him to be a gelding.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 13, 2008)

I am going to ask a silly question - do you advertise him? I didn't know he was a 2002 National Grand Champion - and you have to forgive me, I wasn't doing shetlands in 2002, I started in 2003.

Where's your website?


----------



## CLC Stables (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep have advertised him, shown him more, offered CHEAP CHEAP introductory fees.

My website is listed in my signature.


----------



## Keri (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm a huge gelding advocate (after dealing with stallions). To me if he's an awesome stallion, he'll be an exceptional gelding. Then you can let him out with others to pasture, don't have to deal with spring hormones and all the extra work that goes into stallions. If you don't mind doing it, then you keep him as one. But then, you can't let kids show him or possibly sell him as a youth prospect later on down the road (if you ever decide to sell). So many more options for showing when they are geldings.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 13, 2008)

I have had this dilemma before (having a pretty nice stallion but not using him to his potential) so I sold them to farms where they COULD be bred and used to their potential.

If you are not interested in selling him and want to keep him and don't think you are going to get into Shetlands down the road, then yes I would geld him. He'd be happier in that situation.

I think he's an AMAZING stallion but would be just as happy and successful as a gelding!

Andrea


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jun 13, 2008)

Personally I'd leave him intact, but if you know he'd be happier, and would have more socialization, than it may be best. I decided to leave my guy "au natural" and buy him a companion mare instead. They are very happy


----------



## TripleDstables (Jun 14, 2008)

I would personally leave him as is! As long as he doesn't have a big attitude or anything. Does he seem unhappy though? If so, then if it was better for him, geld him. But, if I had a mare to breed to him, trust me I would!



It's just, I don't have shetlands. And, I don't believe I've seen him before now. I love his action!

Pretty studs are a dime a dozen anymore though... it's hard to stand out in the crowd!


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2008)

You will probably enjoy him more / more easily as a gelding. I love my boys, and the geldings are my favorites. I'd kind of think if you yourself aim to keep him, aren't breeding and not getting mares into breed that the choice is pretty much obvious (?).


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello Rob,

I geld just about EVERYTHING...however I think you have to decide if you want to make money or enjoy the horse...The reason Geldings are not worth anything is becuase of the "well they are worth more as a stallion" theory.

I usually carry 3-4 geldings on my show string, I prefer geldings over mares or stallions. There are alot of stallions out there that should be geldings, but gone are the days that a good stallion makes a great gelding, there are far nicer geldings out there now days than half the stallions I see showing!

I like your horse Rob, he is nice! If you love him and want to keep him and enjoy him for years to come, then geld him. Only you can make the decision of what is best for him


----------



## CLC Stables (Jun 15, 2008)

I just want to say THANKS TO EVERYONE. Image is our buddy, and we will never let him leave. We have a filly of his that is here to stay, so we got the foal out of him. If I had a herd of mares he probably woudl stay in tact................but I think he is going to be gelded.

Heck who knows maybe he will come out and be the National Grand Champion gelding soon.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 15, 2008)

Image is beautiful , you are very lucky to have him as a gelding or stallion. He will still be just as beautiful





Did he have a breeding auctioned off at congress last year (i want to say Carin got it?) for the sweepstakes or something of that sort ? Just make sure they get that taken care of if you decide to go through with it


----------



## Karen S (Jun 16, 2008)

Good Morning Rob,

Well, I'm going to give my thoughts....

Since Spit-N-Image is no longer living, there are only a handful of direct sons that are still living. Some of his sons bred to Moderns are producing some awsome Modern/Modern Pleasure horses, some of his sons bred to Classics are producing some awsome Classic's and bred to Foundation mares you are getting the right combination there as well. You geld him you have closed a door to that line and it will be lost forever. When that line is gone it's gone. There won't be no more.

Since I own a Grandson, the 2002 Classic Pony of the Year, Pan's Silver Image, he is one of the only other breeding stallions that is producing. Your Reflected Image's dam (a mare that I own) is going Double Superior Dam this year. That in itself is a marketing tool. Even though Missy was in the show ring a short time, she went straight to the broodmare band and started producing awsome babies that are consistent in the show ring. Your stallion is probably the only other stallion I would consider breeding to in the event I lost mine.

I know that Carin bought that Sweepstakes breeding to him but decided to use her stallion instead. Did you offer AI (pulling straws) on him? If you would advertise that you would do AI you might get more breedings. With fuel the way it is now, people just don't want to pay to transport for breeding anymore.

I don't stand my stallion, and the only time I did was for the Classic Sweepstake. I ended up buying back the second breeding. One mare foaled the other had milk fever and lost her baby. So I only had one baby for the Sweepstake and it was way too young to haul last year to Congress to compete. So I basically lost $200. I talked to Cain about other possibilites to work into the program but at this time wanted to try one more time with adding more stallions to the Sweepstake. In looking at the website, there doesn't appear to by any bids on any of the stallions. So the Classic Sweepstakes program may need to take a break after this year.

Again, just my thoughts.....keep him intact...find him an old mare that doesn't produce anymore and he'll be happy. Should you decide to sell him market him on the fact that he is one of a few remaing sons of Spit-N-Image.

Karen Shaw


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Karen for adding that. I actually PM'd Robb and asked some of the similar questions, but didn't have the information to give on Spit N Image's passing. It would be shame to loose such a stallion, but it is a personal choice of every owner.


----------



## alongman (Jun 16, 2008)

Rob -

You are a very smart horse and business person. I think you may have already made up your mind otherwise you wouldn't be posting this question here...... would I be close to correct? Several others have made very good points both for and against the geldings - make up your own mind. There are many good stallions out there and there are farms that maybe would consider leasing him for a year based on your specifications.

Be happy with your decision no matter what it is. (He's always welcome to vacation in Minnesota)


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 16, 2008)

The business relationship between myself and Rob has nothing to do with gelding Image. I thank those who are looking out for my best interest, however, MONTHS ago Rob and I decided that getting Image collected and getting Rosie bred in the timely matter that *I* wanted just wasn't feasible. It is unfortunate, but I'm not a patient woman and I had a mare that was going to ovulate THEN. Rob's vet was out of town. So, unfortunately our hands were tied in the matter. *It's also a private matter*. There are no hard feelings between Rob and I; and we remain friends. I still admire Image and Rob still admire's Rosie. If Rob decides to geld Image, I would be sad but that's his choice. He has to do what is in the best interest of Image and himself. Granted, Image is one of the last of Spit-N-Image and that's something to be proud of. But it's not enough reason to keep him a stallion if he and Rob are unhappy with the arrangement.

Now of course, if Rob wanted to ship Image down, I'd gladly stand him at stud (even show him) for a breeding or two.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 19, 2008)

Personal, I LIKE Image alot. I'd breed to him if I had shetlands. I have liked him since I saw him on LB. I would not geld him. But it is your call.

When will he be gelded if you choose?


----------



## Alex (Jun 20, 2008)

He is gorgous, you know that. Personally, it would be a shame for him to be gelded.

But if that is better for him and you, by all means geld him.

Its not that he wont rock as a gelding.


----------

